# Problèmes d’affichage Apple Livres



## Domi3112 (2 Octobre 2018)

Je suis sur un iPad avec iOS 12 et la dernière version de l’application Apple Livres.
Je rencontre des problèmes d’affichage aléatoires sur des fichiers ePub, problèmes que je n’avais pas sur les versions précédentes de l’application : 
- en affichage « à l’italienne », en 2 pages, il m’arrive d’avoir la dernière ligne en bas de la page de gauche et la première ligne en haut de la page de droite tronquées ;
- certaines pages s’affichent « plusieurs fois », avec le contenu identique ;
- certaines pages s’affichent « plusieurs fois », une fois blanche, la suivante avec son contenu ;
- des images en début de chapitre ne s’affichent pas toujours en haut de page, mais parfois au milieu de la page ;
La situation change lorsque je change la police d’origine par une police utilisateur et vice-versa, c’est à dire que les problèmes évoluent et ne sont plus au même endroit dans l’ePub, voire disparaissent !

Mes ePubs utilisent la même CSS depuis un temps certain et fonctionnaient correctement sur la version précédente d’iBooks...

Certains d’entre-vous ont-ils rencontré le même comportement ?
S’agirait-il d’un nouveau bug ?
Merci de vos retours...


----------

